#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-26
<bkerensa> valorie: You and thefinn93 are on the Ubuntu Americas blog
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> http://ubuntu-us.org/2011/09/26/ubuntu-oregon-progress-can-be-made/
<thefinn93> nice
<valorie> nice!
 * bkerensa goes back afk
<ievans3024> I've set up my launchpad profile, signed the code of conduct, introduced myself on the forum, and started hanging out in here regularly. Anything else I should be doing?
<valorie> OMG, hanging out in the forum!
<valorie> perhaps become our Forums person?
 * valorie always forgets
<valorie> I wish that forum posts appeared here or on the list or both
<valorie> we have a bot in #amarok which does that for amarok posts
<valorie> welcome ievans3024!
<valorie> are you subbed to the list?
<valorie> that's how I usually communicat
<valorie> e
<valorie> I know some people hate 'em
<ievans3024> i am honestly completely unfamiliar with how mailing lists work
<valorie> heh
<ievans3024> i see archives all the time, but have never attempted to figure out how to participate
<valorie> I was on mail lists before the internet started
 * valorie is OLD
<valorie> lol
<valorie> archives are awesome -- collective memory
<valorie> the more searchable, the more useful
<ievans3024> indeed.
<ievans3024> hang on, cat is spazzing
<ievans3024> so i should be more active on the ubuntu forums?
<valorie> when I remember to visit, I don't see a lot of activity there
<valorie> we should add it to the /topic
<valorie> damn it, I asked for the topic to be updated
<valorie> and it was not
<valorie> grrrr
<ievans3024> i did notice it was rather slow, but i'm kind of used to that from other communities. 
<valorie> well, we're a small Loco, and still not approved
<valorie> unfortunately
<valorie> I just sent an email to the list about that, actually
<ievans3024> what does it take to get approved?
<valorie> that's what my email was about, LOL
<ievans3024> i see
<valorie> basically, not only have a sustained contribution, but keeping track of it
<valorie> we do stuff, but aren't so good about meeting regularly, or reporting about what we do
<valorie> the loco council is strict on reporting
<ievans3024> i see. and by contribution, you mean doing stuff to help current ubuntu users and encourage more people to try it?
<ievans3024> and/or code?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I'm not sure we have any coders
<valorie> but some of us test, or write docs
<ievans3024> i'm a wannabe coder
<valorie> work on the wikis, or forums, or IRC
<valorie> there are so many ways to contribute
<ievans3024> yep, i still don't know what i'd be good at or enjoy
<valorie> but as a loco, we need to provide support here, on the list and on the forum
<valorie> and meet occasionally, and do some outreach
<valorie> for some reason, we've been sort of at a standstill
<ievans3024> by on the forum, you mean the ubuntu forum in general, or in the washington-specific subforum?
<valorie> I suggest browsing through the list archives
<valorie> i think both -- but primarily ours first, of course
<ievans3024> ok
<valorie> we have a release party coming up, which is supposed to be in the topic
<valorie> I'll text salt about it, I guess
<ievans3024> well, i will read through the forum, list, and irc(?) archives to get a sense of things
<valorie> we do have IRC logs somewhere
<valorie> that's a lot to scroll through
<valorie> the list is much easier -- you can tell by subject what's interesting, what's past
<ievans3024> i can probably find them. i spend all my free time doing nothing important, so i've got the time
<valorie> but at least it gives you an idea of what we've done in the past
<valorie> also, the loco directory
<valorie> i put a few of the past events on there, but as you can see, we didn't take pictures
<valorie> so it's rather colorless
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I just always forget
<valorie> where do you live, ievans3024?
<ievans3024> i'm not much of a picture taker myself
<ievans3024> Seattle, U District
<valorie> I got my husband to come along to one party (he's a windows user)
<valorie> and he took the one photo we have
<valorie> lol
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> so we have at least 3 or 4 people in that area
<valorie> we should plan our next even up there
<valorie> event
<ievans3024> I fear I will not be able to make it to the oneiric release party, but i could see about finding some good places to potentially plan for an event
<valorie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-washington/1260/detail/ is our next event
<valorie> oh, that sucks a bit
<valorie> we usually get together and have pizza somewhere
<valorie> but we missed Software Freedom Day
<valorie> and ubuntu Global jam was on labor day weekend!
<ievans3024> had no idea such a day existed. I've been trying to come up with much better days to celebrate, such as Tesla's birthday
<valorie> I came home in the middle of the weekend for a doc jam for kubuntu
<valorie> oh, that would be AWESOME!
<valorie> we could have the coolest cake!
<valorie> shaZAM!
<valorie> anyway, I also recently wrote to the list about what the French Loco does every summer
<valorie> they provide free wifi at a music festival
<valorie> the festival provides all the electricity, connectivity, and tent space
<valorie> they provide the computers and volunteers
<valorie> and they get into to see the acts for free!
<valorie> doesn't that sound FUN?
<valorie> but i got no replies to my list post
<valorie> so i guess I'll blog about it, and see if someone else can use the idea
<valorie> I guess i should have put it on the forum too
<ievans3024> it does sound fun, it seems that this team lacks motivation, if i might be so bold to say it
<ievans3024> or perhaps it's communication
<ievans3024> thanks for the chat valorie, i will digest this and try to come back with something helpful
<ievans3024> it's time for bed though, got to survive back to school at work tomorrow
<valorie> not bold, realistic
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> nice to meet you
<ievans3024> and you
<valorie> have a great week
<valorie> hope to see you here often
<ievans3024> i'll certainly try. i will at least make the attempt to idle in here every night
<valorie> awesome
<ievans3024> and i do peek at the forums every day at least once, too
 * valorie has a bouncer and is "here" always
<valorie> sleep well
<ievans3024> you too, when you get to it.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-28
<ievans3024> wish me luck, I applied for a job at SEOmoz for ubuntu sysadmin!
<Salt> good luck, that could be interesting
<greg-g> hey all! I'm in town for the next couple of days for a work thing. I was wondering if you had suggestions for where to eat good food (with veggie options) near the space needle area?
 * greg-g isn't just some crazy, he's from -us-ca and ex leader of -us-mi
<Salt> hey, crazy people gotta eat
<Salt> don't really know that area
<greg-g> Salt: hiya.
<greg-g> Salt: no worries, there is always yelp. Just wanted to make an excuse to come in and say hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-29
<Salt> yo aendruk 
<aendruk> hey
<Salt> greg-g, was asking for veggie restaurant options near the space needle...
<aendruk> no idea, sorry
<Salt> also psh, 365 #lfnw!
<greg-g> aendruk: no worries :)
<aendruk> Salt: that was jibberish to me
<Salt> you had parted lfnw, i lurk there all year
<Salt> was shaking a cane and telling you to get back on my lawn
<Salt> i haven't slept in a number of days so i may not be making perfect sense
<aendruk> ha, what've you been up to?
<Salt> massive server hardening
 * aendruk adds #lfnw back to auto-join only moments after removing it...
<Salt> :D
<Salt> i'm about to wipe the vm that i just spent two days setting up perfectly...
<Salt> v_v
<greg-g> I decided to go here and get combo B: http://www.bamboogarden.net/dinnercombos.html
<Salt> aendruk, played with nginx?
<aendruk> not yet, i have a couple more months of dev before i deal with servers
<Salt> aye, it's making things much much cleaner
<Salt> it's the pulse of webservers
<valorie> welcome to the nieghborhood, greg-g!
<valorie> thanks for changing the /topic, Salt
<Salt> just ping me when you want it changed, i'm usually around :)
 * seattlegaucho *yawn* .oO( time to go home)
<seattlegaucho> just registered for the oneiric rel party
<greg-g> valorie: thanks :)
<valorie> weeeeeeeee!
<valorie> I should write the list again, and get some food/drink/etc. going
<valorie> parties should be fun!
<ievans3024> in this channel's opinion, is it more practical for the creator of a software project to form the basis for a wiki about said software, and then let the users expand upon it as needed, or should the creator simply make the wiki available, and let the users create it from the ground up?
<valorie> depends on the users -- I've had people who are afraid to design wikistuff
<valorie> but are ok with fix/adding to what's already there
<valorie> that would pretty much describe me, btw
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-01
<bkerensa> valorie: Are you there?
<ievans3024___> jumping jamie madrox! quick somebody kick all these clones
<ievans3024> i blame my cat, somehow had multiple clients open
<ievans3024> only two, thankfully
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-09-25
<valorie> anybody planning on attending SeaGL?
<valorie> #seagl The Seattle GNU/Linux Conference | Oct. 25-25, 2014
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-09-29
<ISOstub> Hi
